# diplomatic way to request diff tug



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

i'm wondering about how to ask my club helper to change tugs so as to stimulate my dog more. she's a total beginner to this stuff and shy around strangers. 

he uses something like a chamois to try to get the dog to attack it and i've asked him to use something else that i KNOW will stimulate her more - that she can't resist - like she loves the rubber hoses (two-hose game) and i think if he would use those he'd get a stronger response from her.

but when i've suggested using something else, he resists and says, "She SHOULD bite the rag." or something like that.

any diplomatic way to get him to try a different tug? OR is he accurate - that we need her to bite the rag first? what is the theory behind beginning bitework?


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

OP here:

what i mean by "what's the theory behing begiinning bitework?" is this:

is the idea behind using a certain tug (like the chamois) to get the dog to attack whatever is in front of it? OR is the idea to get the dog excited about attacking in general?

if it's about attacking in general - then it seems like using a different toy would be a good idea but if it's about attacking whatever is presented - then the helper is right and we should keep trying to get her to tug the chamois.

Please tell me what you honestly think - i don't want to be at odds with this helper.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

virginia reed said:


> OP here:
> 
> what i mean by "what's the theory behing begiinning bitework?" is this:
> 
> ...


The idea behind using the chamois is to get the dog to GRIP!! Period! If he/she doesn't grip he loses the rag/object/toy. This is and should be the foundation work of all dogs! 

Once the dog learns to bite down and hold on, then your helper will move on to other objects. Please don't be in a hurry to rush this work. It's fundamental and important. Even older dogs benefit from being worked on the rag.


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

but would it be better for him to use a toy that she's more likely to WANT to grip/to go after? that's my point.

is there a specific reason to use a chamois and not some other toy?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The dog doesn't get to choose, and if it needs a "special" toy, then it probably isn't going to work anyway. Been there.


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

ok guys

thanks - i'll be more patient................

and my husband suggested something too that i thought was a good idea (especially from a non-dog person)

he suggested i work her with a chamois myself - then maybe she'll see it as fun since she does it at home with me!!! gonna buy one tomorrow.

Jeff - i asked someone to point you out at MR on Saturday but she didn't know who you were. I thought maybe you were the guy with the large leg tattoo but that was another handler. ( anthony??) LOL!! maybe you weren't there at all. i wasn't there on sun


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I was on the far side video taping the ones. All the action was on the far side, and I am terrible with a camera, so closer is better.

Should have just yelled my name, someone would have pointed me out. : )


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

The dog either has it or it doesn't. Some are slow to mature, others will never get there. "Special" bites toys aren't the issue; decoys must be able to pull out from the dog, the dog must have something within. Your request to use something which might work shouldn't be tossed aside unless it is just plain dumb. We use lots of bite stuff from leather rags to hard bite sleeves....keep trying.


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I was on the far side video taping the ones. All the action was on the far side, and I am terrible with a camera, so closer is better.
> 
> Should have just yelled my name, someone would have pointed me out. : )


They may have yelled something right after her! :-o


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I was on the far side video taping the ones. All the action was on the far side, and I am terrible with a camera, so closer is better.
> 
> Should have just yelled my name, someone would have pointed me out. : )



I'm going to have to road trip it back down that way so I can meet you. It would be fun. 

Courtney


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: They may have yelled something right after her! 

Maybe, but they would be walking all ****ed up afterwards. : )


----------



## Tiffany Geisen (Nov 4, 2008)

virginia reed said:


> ok guys
> 
> Jeff - i asked someone to point you out at MR on Saturday but she didn't know who you were. I thought maybe you were the guy with the large leg tattoo but that was another handler. ( anthony??) LOL!! maybe you weren't there at all. i wasn't there on sun


Large leg tattoo was jeremy norton he handled hi own dog in the one and then decoyed on sunday for the twos and threes.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: They may have yelled something right after her!
> 
> Maybe, but they would be walking all ****ed up afterwards. : )


You and who else???


----------

